# 3.2L Daily Driver "Build" Thread



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

2007 Eos w/ Sport and Tech Package
Eismeer Blue Metallic
3.2L VR6
6 Speed DSG

*Resolution:*
Traded in on 2017 Golf Sportwagen 4Motion. If anyone has any questions about Eos ownership or things to look for feel free to ask. I've probably seen 99% of the issues that plague them.












Original Post said:


> Well I've been after something with a 24v 3.2L/3.6L VR6 for a while and came across this clean 65,000 mile Eos 3.2L. I plan to do the basic mods and update the tech to 2016 Final Edition stuff. I absolutely love this car, and wish I had bought one sooner! More pics and updates to come!


----------



## waspman (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice car. Nice thread. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 707Stang (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice car, I have always dug these things but the rattles and squeaks would drive me ape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Blade3562 said:


> Just picked up a BFI DSG shift knob. It rocks! (Ignore the missing airbag, still waiting for the dang thing to get here! :laugh Also installed an 034 motor mount insert! Wow did that make a difference in the overall experience of the DSG! Second picture is my stock Mk7 Golf steering wheel install in the car. Unfortunately this is not a PnP upgrade. How the lin communications work on the MQB wheel are entirely different from the PQ. The airbag will still work, however the horn will not. It fits and feels great though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your style.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Blade3562 said:


> Volkswagen Eos Red Interior


The red is nice, but what about Atlantic Blue interior. Super rare. Like super dooper rare. I bet the blue seats against the cornsilk trim would be sweeeet


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I considered the blue seats, but the only way to buy them is through the parts department is pieces. To purchase them this way costs more than the car lol. No one I have spoken to has ever seen an Atlantic Blue interior in person, but they do exist. My interior is currently slate ray, but I'm in the process of converting the plastic over to black. The gray hasn't aged well.

Also forgot to update this thread, got my Mk7 climate controls in an operational with only 2 glitches. I cannot use recirc until I swap my box to a single flap version; they were updated for MY08. And I didn't swap wire 16/20 on the plug so it resets every time I start the car. No big deal, but it is annoying lol. Still waiting on my airbag :banghead:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Blade3562 said:


> I considered the blue seats, but the only way to buy them is through the parts department is pieces. To purchase them this way costs more than the car lol. No one I have spoken to has ever seen an Atlantic Blue interior in person, but they do exist. My interior is currently slate ray, but I'm in the process of converting the plastic over to black. The gray hasn't aged well.
> 
> Also forgot to update this thread, got my Mk7 climate controls in an operational with only 2 glitches. I cannot use recirc until I swap my box to a single flap version; they were updated for MY08. And I didn't swap wire 16/20 on the plug so it resets every time I start the car. No big deal, but it is annoying lol. Still waiting on my airbag :banghead:


I'm guessing you're using that base Jetta wheel in the meantime? Strangely I like that look..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Any update?


----------



## cobra77351 (Dec 20, 2017)

*windscreen*

I have a windscreen w/storage bag its in excellent condition , if your interested $250 and I will ship it for free
you can contact me at [email protected] or 215-962-9880


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well it was a fun, but expensive year and couple months of ownership. I wish I had purchased a better example. Ever since I discovered the accident and shoddy repaint work I lost all interest in the car. The 3.2 VR6 is just an awesome engine, but it wasn't enough to offset my disappointment. I'd love to have a 3.2 VR in my Mk7. The car drove/handled great and being able to put the town down on nice days rocked. If you're considering an Eos, go for the 3.2 or a facelift. The pre-facelift cars have some seal issues, but that's the only way to get a 3.2.

Mine has been returned to stock and is being traded in on a 2017 GSW 4motion. All the mods/parts will be for sale here soon. Here are a couple pics of the replacement


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Blade3562 said:


> Well it was a fun, but expensive year and couple months of ownership. I wish I had purchased a better example. Ever since I discovered the accident and shoddy repaint work I lost all interest in the car. The 3.2 VR6 is just an awesome engine, but it wasn't enough to offset my disappointment. I'd love to have a 3.2 VR in my Mk7. The car drove/handled great and being able to put the town down on nice days rocked. If you're considering an Eos, go for the 3.2 or a facelift. The pre-facelift cars have some seal issues, but that's the only way to get a 3.2.
> 
> Mine has been returned to stock and is being traded in on a 2017 GSW 4motion. All the mods/parts will be for sale here soon. Here are a couple pics of the replacement


Congratulations- i always liked your eos, but the 4mo is cool too.


----------

